# 'Coldest village in world...



## legalskier (Feb 22, 2013)

....just got colder.'
With awesome pics that gave me a chill just looking at them:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ther-takes-turn-worse-71C-Russian-hamlet.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2013)

Holly shit Barman that is cold.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice lil town in the US of A:

Friday


Partly cloudy with snow showers in the afternoon. Fog early. High of -15F with a windchill as low as -60F. Windy. Winds from the ENE at 25 to 30 mph with gusts to 35 mph. Chance of snow 20%.
Friday Night


Partly cloudy with snow showers. Low of -26F with a windchill as low as -58F. Windy. Winds from the ENE at 25 to 35 mph with gusts to 40 mph. Chance of snow 20%.
Saturday


Mostly cloudy with snow showers. High of -17F with a windchill as low as -56F. Windy. Winds from the ENE at 30 to 35 mph with gusts to 45 mph.
Saturday Night


Mostly cloudy. Low of -22F with a windchill as low as -51F. Windy. Winds from the ENE at 30 to 35 mph with gusts to 45 mph.
Sunday


Mostly cloudy in the morning, then overcast. High of -13F with a windchill as low as -53F. Windy. Winds from the ENE at 30 to 35 mph with gusts to 40 mph.
Sunday Night


Partly cloudy. Fog overnight. Low of -15F with a windchill as low as -42F. Breezy. Winds from the ENE at 20 to 25 mph.
Monday


Partly cloudy. Fog early. High of -9F with a windchill as low as -42F. Breezy. Winds from the East at 20 to 25 mph.
Monday Night


Partly cloudy. Fog overnight. Low of -13F with a windchill as low as -38F. Breezy. Winds from the East at 15 to 20 mph.
Tuesday


Partly cloudy with a chance of snow. Fog early. High of -9F with a windchill as low as -33F. Breezy. Winds from the East at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of snow 40% with accumulations up to 1 in. possible.
Tuesday Night


Partly cloudy with a chance of snow. Fog overnight. Low of -17F. Winds less than 5 mph. Chance of snow 20% with accumulations up to 1 in. possible.
Wednesday


Partly cloudy. Fog early. High of -9F. Winds less than 5 mph.
Wednesday Night


Partly cloudy. Fog overnight. Low of -18F with a windchill as low as -33F. Winds from the North at 5 to 10 mph.
Thursday


Partly cloudy. Fog early. High of -11F with a windchill as low as -36F. Winds from the North at 10 to 15 mph.
Thursday Night


Partly cloudy. Fog overnight. Low of -17F with a windchill as low as -38F. Winds from the NNE at 10 to 15 mph.
Friday


Partly cloudy. Fog early. High of -9F with a windchill as low as -36F. Winds from the NNE at 10 to 15 mph.
Friday Night


Partly cloudy. Low of -17F with a windchill as low as -35F. Winds from the NNE at 10 to 15 mph.
Saturday


Partly cloudy. Fog early. High of -11F with a windchill as low as -33F. Winds from the ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
Saturday Night


Partly cloudy. Fog overnight. Low of -18F with a windchill as low as -29F. Winds from the ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
Sunday


Overcast. Fog early. High of -11F with a windchill as low as -33F. Winds from the ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
Sunday Night


Overcast. Fog overnight. Low of -26F with a windchill as low as -40F. Winds from the ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
Monday


Overcast. Fog early. High of -11F with a windchill as low as -36F. Winds from the ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
Monday Night


Mostly cloudy. Fog overnight. Low of -17F with a


----------



## Conrad (Feb 22, 2013)

Absolutely crazy! Thanks for sharing.


----------

